# Name a 'Classic' Song You Can't Stand.



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 30, 2015)

I am a huge Eric Clapton fan, but 'Layla' and 'Wonderful Tonight'.................. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! (Part 2 of 'Layla' is sublime though, although it is hardly ever played).


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2015)

Whitney Houston, 'I will always love you' - ugh!


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 30, 2015)

Any heartfelt ballad that comes from a major movie - e.g Celine Dion "My Heart Will Go On" from Titanic, or the Bryan Adams one from Robin Hood that was at no.1 forever in 1991!


----------



## Pete H (Jan 30, 2015)

For me it's Mull Kintyre Paul McCartney... Would rather listen to someone drag their fingers down a chalk board ...


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree with Pete, Mulligan's Tyre was one of the worst songs ever, and while it's classical not pop or rock, the three tenors Nessun Dorma ranks pretty low with me.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2015)

I also dislike Mull of Kintyre, it kept my hometown band Brighouse and Rastrick Brass Band off the number 1 spot over Christmas 1977 (with The Floral Dance )


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree with all the above. The 'Mull of Kintyre' absolutely drives me nuts. Another one is 'Gold' by Spandau Ballet.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2015)

Actually, thinking about it, Bohemian Rhapsody is pretty dire - so many far better Queen songs out there!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 30, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Whitney Houston, 'I will always love you' - ugh!



Anything by *hitney Houston!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 30, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> Any heartfelt ballad that comes from a major movie - e.g Celine Dion "My Heart Will Go On" from Titanic, or the Bryan Adams one from Robin Hood that was at no.1 forever in 1991!



Ugh. And anything by Celine no-please-don't Dion.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 30, 2015)

Any of those mawkish, overdone Christmas songs from White Schmaltzmas up to Do they know it's Schmaltzmas?


----------



## ypauly (Jan 30, 2015)

I hate every song this band has done, his voice just does my head in, but this one has to top the hate list.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H5I6y1Qvz0


----------



## Redkite (Jan 30, 2015)

I've always hated the Beatles' "yellow submarine" - awful!


----------



## banjo (Jan 30, 2015)

can i submit most songs sung by elvis? think some may disagree with me lol, but not for me thanks.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 30, 2015)

banjo said:


> can i submit most songs sung by elvis? think some may disagree with me lol, but not for me thanks.



I won't disagree with you. He never wrote a song in his life, and those he sang, (badly), he filched.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok all of the above (except Wonderful Tonight) and I raise you Bruce Springstein (every last single song) and "Stairway to Heaven" despite being a Zeppelin fan...does my nut in every time


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 30, 2015)

Redkite said:


> I've always hated the Beatles' "yellow submarine" - awful!



Totally agree!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 30, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Ok all of the above (except Wonderful Tonight) and I raise you Bruce Springstein (every last single song) and "Stairway to Heaven" despite being a Zeppelin fan...does my nut in every time



I'm a Zep fan as well, and yes, 'Stairway' is one of their worst.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 30, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Any of those mawkish, overdone Christmas songs from White Schmaltzmas up to Do they know it's Schmaltzmas?



Xmas songs.................. Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 30, 2015)

I  usually parody _Do They Know It's Christmas?_ as "Stuff the wo-orld, let them starve, it's Christmas ti-ime".   But then I hate being bullied, especially by charities...


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 30, 2015)

Any ABBA. aaaaahhhhhh


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 31, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> any abba. Aaaaahhhhhh



What???????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 31, 2015)

bryam adams-everything i do i do it for you


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jan 31, 2015)

............and of course every single (c)rap music record ever made!


----------



## katie (Jan 31, 2015)

Any queen song that gets played in clubs.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 23, 2018)

ypauly said:


> I hate every song this band has done, his voice just does my head in, but this one has to top the hate list.



Have to disagree with you on this one, having just heard it; I regard it as a brilliant send-up of disco in general, and the Bee Gees in particular.  It isn't very good, but by its nature it isn't supposed to be.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 23, 2018)

Kate Bush Wuthering Heights. Sounds like over stretched elastic about to break; tensing for it; it’s breaking; don’t know when but, it’s definitely breaking!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 23, 2018)

Vienna, by Ultravox. Overblown pretentious tosh. Fur coat and no knickers.

Deservedly denied a number one spot by Joe Dolce’s Shadappa ya Face, very nearly the worst record ever to get to number one.


----------



## Uller (Mar 23, 2018)

Anything by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Kate Bush Wuthering Heights. Sounds like over stretched elastic about to break; tensing for it; it’s breaking; don’t know when but, it’s definitely breaking!


Oh dear!  You are talking to one of her greatest admirers!   Unique talent and astonishing range of work - with the record for the most number of albums in the official charts simultaneously in 2014 (8 albums), a year when I was one of 80,000 fortunate individuals to see her perform in her first live shows since 1979


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

Wow, I just discovered this thread!  Anything by Sting.  I used to like The Police, but as soon as he went solo, no thanks.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 23, 2018)

Oops! Sorry Northerner but, I can’t stand that song.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Oops! Sorry Northerner but, I can’t stand that song.


No worries  But do listen to her other work


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Crazy frog does my head in


Hardly a 'classic' though.  Thankfully.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 24, 2018)

Any song by Ken Dodd.

Wot, too soon?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 24, 2018)

Northerner said:


> No worries  But do listen to her other work


There is a programme on BBC 4 Friday evening about her Northerner. You may be aware; but just in case


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2018)

Sally W said:


> There is a programme on BBC 4 Friday evening about her Northerner. You may be aware; but just in case


It's been shown a few times Sally, and I have it safely recorded onto DVD  Highly recommended to those unfamiliar with her music though, so thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Amigo (Mar 24, 2018)

I dislike Valerie by Amy Winehouse. Simply because every club and karaoke singer used to cover it and many still do.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 24, 2018)

KookyCat said:


> Ok all of the above (except Wonderful Tonight) and I raise you Bruce Springstein (every last single song) and "Stairway to Heaven" despite being a Zeppelin fan...does my nut in every time



Could be worse...Rolf Harris version of Stairway to Heaven!  OMG *NO!!!*


----------



## Robin (Mar 24, 2018)

Unchained melody. It should be chained up and consigned to the dustbin before someone else does a cover version of it.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 24, 2018)

Robin I'm with you there!  I once sat in the car with my sister in law on a long journey & she was playing her mix cassette tape. 5 in a row of Unchained Melody by Robson & Gerome, one after the other!  & the rest were all love songs, which I didn't mind so much. The other side, 5 Unchained Melodies to start again :roll eyes: She said it soothed her while driving!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear!  You are talking to one of her greatest admirers!   Unique talent and astonishing range of work - with the record for the most number of albums in the official charts simultaneously in 2014 (8 albums), a year when I was one of 80,000 fortunate individuals to see her perform in her first live shows since 1979


You  are not alone Northie


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

Redkite said:


> I've always hated the Beatles' "yellow submarine" - awful!


Agree and "By The Rivers Of Babylon" Boney M which is still popular in a few places and which make me run for cover.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 26, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Wot, too soon?



Nah, not really.  At least he had a good innings.  Now what he was doing playing cricket at his age I'll never know.


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Whitney Houston, 'I will always love you' - ugh!






Just found that is a Dolly Parton country song!
Much better interpretation, IMHO.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2018)

Well, Dolly Parton wrote it. When she sings it, it’s beautifully heartfelt. Whitney   Houston belts it out without any feeling, all noise and no heart.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 27, 2018)

I remember the video with Whitney yelling this song out.  She was sitting on a chair leaning forward casually.  Surely making that much noise sitting in that position can't have been good for her diaphragm.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 27, 2018)

Anything by the Beatles. 
Mack the knife (showing my age here lol)
White Christmas .
I shudder when I hear any of them.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 28, 2018)

Baby Love by the Supremes!


----------

